# Can I give my 7 month old baby cream cheese?



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Yes, it's a serious question.









How about yogurt? Cottage cheese? Regular cheese? Egg yolks?

Just curious.


----------



## luvmom (Nov 23, 2005)

Yes to all but i don't know about the cream cheese.
they recommend small curd cottage cheese and everything else is ok.

Did your ds eat this stuff?


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Yes, but I don't remember when.







: He was probably older than 7 mos.


----------



## johub (Feb 19, 2005)

My kids started loving this stuff at about that age.


----------



## MiamiMami (Feb 1, 2005)

I would wait until they are closer to 10 months for dairy like yogurt, soft cheeses and egg yolk as well. Egg white at 1 year. I only say this because these are major allergens(?).


----------



## Betsyhoff (Jan 17, 2006)

Many moms choose to wait till around a year to introduce dairy foods. Since yoghurt is, in a way "pre digested," some families introduce yoghurt before other dairy foods. If you have a history of dairy problems in your family, you might want to wait a while to introduce it. Egg whites are also considered a potentially allergenic food, but not egg yolks, for whatever reason! A great book is "whole foods for babies and toddlers.' ok, back to washing the dishes... Betsy in West Seattle


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Betsyhoff*
Egg whites are also considered a potentially allergenic food, but not egg yolks, for whatever reason!

a naturopath told me that the whites are only allergenic because they are used in vaccinations and so in vaxed babies their bodies associate egg white with the virus and react to it. i'm not sure if any studies have been done on unvaxed babies to see if they have reactions. it would be interesting to find out.


----------



## Rivka5 (Jul 13, 2005)

I waited until after 9 months, on the advice of my sister, who is a pediatrician. And I'm only giving full-fat dairy products - yogurt made with whole milk, not part-skim, and grated cheese. Haven't tried cottage cheese yet because I don't like it. Not planning to do cream cheese for a while - I don't think it has much nutritional value.


----------



## Khadijah (Jul 19, 2005)

I dont know about the eggs. you should wait till hes 12months to give him that but everything else. My DS at 7months old started taking an intrested in our food and from time to time id let him taste yogurt cream cheese, and hes j ust fine.Personally i think its ok, everything except the egg yolks


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis*
a naturopath told me that the whites are only allergenic because they are used in vaccinations and so in vaxed babies their bodies associate egg white with the virus and react to it. i'm not sure if any studies have been done on unvaxed babies to see if they have reactions. it would be interesting to find out.


Oooo--Selena, that's _very_ interesting! But that makes total sense!

Where did I get the idea that you weren't "supposed" to do any dairy before one year of age? Now you ladies have got me thinking...maybe it's only for those who appear to already have some sensitivities? Hmmm.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatsGrace*
Oooo--Selena, that's _very_ interesting! But that makes total sense!

yeah, i thought so too...









i just checked The Baby Book and it says 9-12 months for yogurt and cheese, after 12 months for plain ol' milk.


----------



## speedknitter (Aug 20, 2004)

My dd LOVES egg yolks! I hard boil them, peel off the egg white (which gets mixed into the dog's food to give them a little extra boost) and give her small "chunks" of the yolk for her to self-feed. She loves doing it herself - it kinda makes a mess but she gets most of it in her mouth and feels a great sense of accomplishment.

She will only eat cottage cheese with her fingers, she will not eat it off of a spoon. I've tried yogurt but so far she will only eat it mixed in with something else, I think it is a little too tangy for her - it's an acquired taste, I guess!


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Thanks, mamas - I think I'm going to hold off another month or two.

I gave her some carrots and spinach tonight, and she really seemed to like it.


----------



## Skim (Jan 2, 2004)

I'd do cultured dairy. But not eggs, but that's just me.

And of course, there's always spam spam spam eggs bacon and spam
OR
spam spam eggs and spam
OR
spam spam spam spam...


----------

